
Open Mesh Network based on the Bitcoin Protocol - heyjon
http://www.openlibernet.org
======
higherpurpose
I definitely hope they take a long hard look at what Maidsafe has been doing,
especially at their anonymity model, and I think they have a pay-model, too,
at least for the company itself.

But instead of seeing all of these different projects that are basically
forking Bitcoin (OpenLibernet, MaidSafe, Bitcloud, GNS, Twister, Bitmessage,
etc), and creating something very different each time, rather than having all
of them being built on top of Bitcoin, like we were promised, I'd like to see
these being integrated with Ethereum.

Ethereum promises to be that "Bitcoin as Internet/platform" thing that we
eventually want, and on which all of these things and much more can be built,
and be fully integrated with each other, which should make a lot of other
things easier to build, such as P2P currency exchanges and so on.

With Ethereum we're going to see P2P services popping up with a _regular
occurrence_ , because basically everything built on top of it will be P2P, and
all could much more easily be integrated with each other, and could much more
easily find a monetization and sustainable model, and also a way to
incentivize users to join them.

Think Twitter, Facebook, e-mail, chatting, Dropbox, and probably even Youtube
alternatives, all P2P, and some even anonymous if the developer decides to
integrate that in them. I expect this to eventually bring us that "secure by
default Internet", rather than making what we have now secure by default.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9dpjN3Mwps](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9dpjN3Mwps)

[http://www.ethereum.org/](http://www.ethereum.org/)

[https://www.ethereum.org/whitepaper/ethereum.html](https://www.ethereum.org/whitepaper/ethereum.html)

------
BobMarin
I have been waiting for this since I learned about Bitcoin.

Thanks for trying to make this happen. Combining this with Maidsafe and
Bittorent technology could prove to be a winning recipe for an almost free and
a completely secure internet.

Any idea when you'll go into Beta?

------
ape4
Seems like a great idea.

